# Cam-Loks



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

walkerj said:


> Good luck


I was told that the non-vulcanized ones could be disassembled but the vulcanized ones could not. I ordered some new ones and the sales person said there would be a sheet with them explaining how.
Since she couldn't tell me how, I'm not sure she knows if the sheet explains either!


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> How do you disassemble a Cam-Lok connector?
> It's the E1015 series, male & female connectors. These are the non-vulcanized ones.
> 
> Like this:


 
http://www.prisma-scene.com/Connecteurs/pdf-connecteurs/cam-lok.pdf


* SAFE, EASY ASSEMBLY
* The ring, made of high strength​ material, cannot cause inductive heating. As the contact​ is pulled into the insulator a drive pin is captured by the​ ring, locking the contact into an immovable position.​ That’s all there is to it!
 
* EASE OF DISASSEMBLY​*​​​​— Disassembly is just as easy.​
Insert a 3/16” wide screw driver between the contact and​ insulator, raise the tab on the locking ring and pull the​ contact from the insulator. Refer to instruction sheet​ #EB9 packed in each carton.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

that sounds simple. is it that easy?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't see the tab/ring they're talking about. I think I will wait until the new ones arrive so I can see how it's put together.


----------



## MadDawg (Jun 12, 2012)

They can be a real dog to take apart. I made a tool for assembly and dis assembly, but I think they can also be purchased.

Here is a good video for assembly. Just beware that when you do as many as this guy, it looks really easy!! The wire around the insulation is really important to prevent the insulation from pulling out of the rubber boot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4l-tyaAmm6A


----------

